# Some Slithering Friends



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 21, 2014)

Some of my snakes.  I have my Conditional Species Permit for any animals pictured (license number is in my sig).
Bateater python:











Green Anaconda:






Reticulated python:






Guyanna boa (BCC):
Female:





Male:






Dumeril's boa:






---------- Post added 04-21-2014 at 05:37 PM ----------

Emerald tree boa:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow those are amazing! Did a few of them just shed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, most of those are post shed or recently shed pics.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoa wait I didn't know emerald tree boas looked like THAT! That is downright gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 21, 2014)

Only when they are younger - they are usually red or orange before gaining their green coloring.  This is a northern - once I have more experience with it and the husbandry, I would love to get an Amazon basin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 21, 2014)

So that is after it has lost most of its yellow/red coloring and before it becomes completely green?


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Apr 21, 2014)

That bateater is beautiful. Hows the temperament, and was the retic parent a mainland or a dwarf? I have to resist the urge to buy when I come across them, especially if the retic was a dwarf. =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 21, 2014)

Mainland tiger.  I couldn't resist - I find them gorgeous, and I couldn't believe I found some in state.  I did a four hour drive round trip to go get her.  So far, docile but I just got her.


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice. Especially nice considering your state. Hopefully she stays docile for you.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 22, 2014)

Me too.    I just found out he has cateaters, too.  It's time like that I wish I were made of money
  Lol


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Apr 22, 2014)

I love the look of the cateaters, but I don't know if I could trust one. Afrocks are one of those snakes that concern me. I know they're mildly misunderstood like blood pythons, but seriously, if a blood gets irritated, it's going to suck. If an afrock gets irritated and your game is off, that's stitches and major blood loss. I've never had a healthy burm or retic try to eat my face off, but I've had an afrock decide that he was going to use his face to bust his tank open so he could get me. 

I'm slowly getting drawn into carpondros (gtp x carpets), just haven't had the cash to make that a reality. I really like the 75% gtp x 25% carpet crosses where the GTP was a blueline, but I really don't have enough kidneys to spare to make that a reality.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, that's why I would like the cateater first - maybe the burm portion would calm it down.  Lol. And I feel you on the Carpondros.  Absolutely stunning but one heckuva price tag.


----------



## lizardminion (May 2, 2014)

I'll be praying tonight in hopes you post more pics, especially of that bateater. :biggrin:
These things look amazing. Could you take him outdoors for some pics in natural light? And how do they behave? Are they squirmy like retics or much slower like burms?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 2, 2014)

I will see what I can do about some more pics.  Maybe even some natural light shots.  

She's fairly sedate, though I haven't had her too long.  For as little as she is, she has the most insane feeding response I have ever witnessed.  I cannot wait til she gets some good size on her.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 10, 2014)

Still need to get more shots of the others, but here are a couple quick pics of my latest acquisitions:
Female





Male





P bivittatus het green albino.  Such beautiful animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 24, 2014)

A couple pics in the sunlight.  Started late and ran out of daylight literally.  I will try and get a few more of the others this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (May 24, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> A couple pics in the sunlight.  Started late and ran out of daylight literally.  I will try and get a few more of the others this weekend.


Wow, very cool looking "giant to be"s.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 16, 2014)

Some updated pics.  Last one is a new addition.  I received a pair of Kayuadi dwarf retics.  That is the male.  The female has some issues from pushinhg, so I will get pics of her up when I get her cleared up.



























And here is my ugly yet functional and secure ten shelf rack.  I built it for my conditionals; all that remains is to label them up.  I will never be a professional carpenter, but this saved me quite a bit of money and gave me experience in enclosure building.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 21, 2014)

A few feeding pics















Bateater getting a soak





My Kayuadi female retic looking bettef






I love some of the retic morphs, but I really think I want to concentrate on the various locales overall.  I am thinking Kalatoa, Ternates and Madu for the smallers, and Java, Sumatra and Sulawesi for the largers.  Morphs are lovely, but just the wide range normal retics have in patterns and colors is just amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nada (Sep 22, 2014)

What? No AfRock? lol Some serious snakes you have. If only I had the space for the Giants..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 22, 2014)

Nada said:


> What? No AfRock? lol Some serious snakes you have. If only I had the space for the Giants..


I am awaiting my revised permit adding them and then, yes, I *will* have a pair of Afrocks.  I have already begun working with them - I just need FFlorida to say "ok" and then they are mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 22, 2014)

Never heard of a Bateater before, pretty snake.  How big does that thing get ?

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 22, 2014)

Philth said:


> Never heard of a Bateater before, pretty snake.  How big does that thing get ?
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks.    They're a burm/retic hybrid.  Usually hit around 13'-15'.  She's a sweetheart - unless she is in feed mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rack looks good, just a bit tall. Do you secure it to the wall so it doesn't tip over?
Is it difficult and expensive to get permits in Florida?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 23, 2014)

sr20det510 said:


> Rack looks good, just a bit tall. Do you secure it to the wall so it doesn't tip over?
> Is it difficult and expensive to get permits in Florida?


It's a 10 level over 6' tall.  I don't have it secured to the wall, as it is up against the wall on two sides and braced with tables on the third.  The permits are inexpensive, but they will come inspect your caging and premise, as well as ensuring you have a disaster plan in place.


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing snakes freedumb! Absolutely love your emerald tree boa especially, how has your experience been with their behavior? I know they are supposed to be an aggressive sp. but I personally have held a very tame one, so just curious. Emerald tree boas and similar species are probably my most desired pet snake but I dare not get one until I am prepared for their care requirements, so not anytime soon lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrJ (Sep 24, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Only when they are younger - they are usually red or orange before gaining their green coloring.  This is a northern - once I have more experience with it and the husbandry, I would love to get an Amazon basin.


I LOVE the Emerald.  The Basins are typically much easier to work with than the Northerns.  Even the WC ones can be easily freehandled without too much difficulty.  But, with the substantial price difference,  I could definitely see wanting to make sure you have your stuff together before going on with a Basin.  Is this one a male or female?  If male, you could get a female Basin and produce hybrids.  They tend to look like Northerns,  but VERY clean and no gray.  Thanks for sharing.  Loved the pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 24, 2014)

I haven't probed it yet - I bought it unsexed, and I wanted it to get good and settled before I try probing.  And I like the Amazon / Northern hybrids I have seen - that's a good idea.  And thanks!

---------- Post added 09-24-2014 at 10:01 PM ----------




Dizzle said:


> Amazing snakes freedumb! Absolutely love your emerald tree boa especially, how has your experience been with their behavior? I know they are supposed to be an aggressive sp. but I personally have held a very tame one, so just curious. Emerald tree boas and similar species are probably my most desired pet snake but I dare not get one until I am prepared for their care requirements, so not anytime soon lol.


Thanks!  It's more shy than anything right now but, like DrJ said, Amazons have a good disposition compared to Northerns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Sep 24, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am awaiting my revised permit adding them and then, yes, I *will* have a pair of Afrocks.  I have already begun working with them - I just need FFlorida to say "ok" and then they are mine.


Awesome! such under-rated animals. I really enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's a sneak peek.


----------



## Nada (Sep 24, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Here's a sneak peek.


tolerant of handling; gotta love that.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 24, 2014)

Nada said:


> tolerant of handling; gotta love that.


Very tolerant.  They have their moments, but they've been no worse than any retic or burms thus far.


----------



## Nada (Sep 25, 2014)

I've always found rocks, and conda's a bit more difficult than Tics and Burms. But all tame down with a little time and blood lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 25, 2014)

Nada said:


> I've always found rocks, and conda's a bit more difficult than Tics and Burms. But all tame down with a little time and blood lol


Only have the one green male, but he's been one of the easiest snakes I've had.  Great attitude and never once musked or struck.  (And of course I know now he will tomorrow.  Lol).  I am looking to get him a female companion soon, so I will be expecting the "typical" attitude with her and go from there when the time comes.  So far, the worst attitude I encountered has been the female burm.  She would tag me multiple times when I first got her - took a few weeks and now she's good.  Hissy, but what burm isn't?


----------



## Akai (Sep 25, 2014)

Man I've always loved snakes and envied people who keep them.  Unfortunately my wife is OK with spiders but HELL NO on snakes.  Another life time for me I guess.  lol


----------



## DrJ (Sep 25, 2014)

Akai said:


> Man I've always loved snakes and envied people who keep them.  Unfortunately my wife is OK with spiders but HELL NO on snakes.  Another life time for me I guess.  lol


Sometimes you can't have EVERYTHING.  Try not to be greedy.  

There are advantages to waiting until you have everything you want *before* meeting the woman of your dreams.  She learns to accept those things as part of you.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 25, 2014)

My family said i can keep anything but snakes...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 26, 2014)

Good day as far as snakes go.  Received my updated license adding Afrocks, and I also became an approved nonnative adopter for conditionals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Sep 26, 2014)

friendttyy said:


> My family said i can keep anything but snakes...


Our snakes say we can't keep family... due to a certain depraved appetite.

---------- Post added 09-27-2014 at 10:00 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Good day as far as snakes go.  Received my updated license adding Afrocks, and I also became an approved nonnative adopter for conditionals.


Congrats on this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Good day as far as snakes go.  Received my updated license adding Afrocks, and I also became an approved nonnative adopter for conditionals.


         congratulations indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Sep 30, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Only have the one green male, but he's been one of the easiest snakes I've had.  Great attitude and never once musked or struck.  (And of course I know now he will tomorrow.  Lol).  I am looking to get him a female companion soon, so I will be expecting the "typical" attitude with her and go from there when the time comes.  So far, the worst attitude I encountered has been the female burm.  She would tag me multiple times when I first got her - took a few weeks and now she's good.  Hissy, but what burm isn't?


the nastiest snake I've ever dealt with was a Yellow conda. got nailed 10x a day for 6 months with that one. and all I managed to do was get it to only strike 4 or 5x a day instead of 10x lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 5, 2014)

Male Burm fresh skin





New additions
Male normal Burm





Sumatran retics
Male





Female


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Oct 5, 2014)

Keep the pics coming.  Especially of the anaconda!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 16, 2014)

A few random pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Oct 18, 2014)

awesome collection.  what are your enclosure plans for when they're grown?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 19, 2014)

More than likely Visions or Sentecs when they hit subadult size.

Burm decided to give me a couple love nips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 26, 2014)

Kayuadi male with fresh paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 5, 2014)

A couple new additions.

Sanana locale male






tiger female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice snakes! Love my retic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Nov 6, 2014)

I have to ask.  What does it feel like when burms and retics bite you?  I'm only asking because posters in this thread mention being tagged 5-10X a day which is insane to me unless its not that bad or you simply get use to it.  Of course size matters of the snake but the ones in these pictured.  Would you liken it to a cat biting you because cats can bite hard and I certainly couldn't get use to that.  lol


----------



## The Snark (Nov 6, 2014)

Akai said:


> I have to ask.  What does it feel like when burms and retics bite you?  I'm only asking because posters in this thread mention being tagged 5-10X a day which is insane to me unless its not that bad or you simply get use to it.  Of course size matters of the snake but the ones in these pictured.  Would you liken it to a cat biting you because cats can bite hard and I certainly couldn't get use to that.  lol


2 flavors. A 'hello, I bite!' which is more like a chomp. That chomp can break the spine of a small rodent. And the 'I love you forever' bulldog version where you have to find the  end of the tail and twiddle or shake it to get it to let go. Their mouth is soft but than bony ridge is darned sharp. The third version will probably never be encountered where a hefty 15 footer or greater does the chomp. That one requires someone coming to help because it takes so much force to get free you can break their jaws if you can get a good grip to pull their mouth open and you will be a bloody mess with shredded fingers. I had that once. Pants leg looked like someone had taken a razor and randomly slashed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice collection! I've always liked the Dumerils, seem like a nice big mellow snake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 6, 2014)

The Snark said:


> 2 flavors. A 'hello, I bite!' which is more like a chomp. That chomp can break the spine of a small rodent. And the 'I love you forever' bulldog version where you have to find the  end of the tail and twiddle or shake it to get it to let go. Their mouth is soft but than bony ridge is darned sharp. The third version will probably never be encountered where a hefty 15 footer or greater does the chomp. That one requires someone coming to help because it takes so much force to get free you can break their jaws if you can get a good grip to pull their mouth open and you will be a bloody mess with shredded fingers. I had that once. Pants leg looked like someone had taken a razor and randomly slashed it.


My Dumeril's game me the bulldog bite due to a SFE on my part - she nailed and started to wrap before realizing my hand wasn't the rat.  The above was from my 5'-6' male Burm when something spooked him.  He reached around and nipped me.  Every other bite has been from smaller snakes.  When my snakes hit double digits in length, someone will be around in case of a bite.

---------- Post added 11-06-2014 at 12:35 PM ----------




DMTWI said:


> Nice collection! I've always liked the Dumerils, seem like a nice big mellow snake.


From what i have heard, they are, and my big girl fits the mold.  She is a wonderful pet.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 6, 2014)

The Snark said:


> 2 flavors. A 'hello, I bite!' which is more like a chomp. That chomp can break the spine of a small rodent. And the 'I love you forever' bulldog version where you have to find the  end of the tail and twiddle or shake it to get it to let go. Their mouth is soft but than bony ridge is darned sharp. The third version will probably never be encountered where a hefty 15 footer or greater does the chomp. That one requires someone coming to help because it takes so much force to get free you can break their jaws if you can get a good grip to pull their mouth open and you will be a bloody mess with shredded fingers. I had that once. Pants leg looked like someone had taken a razor and randomly slashed it.


On Instagram, I have seen a mid size retic bite the other day. It looked like someone slashed the guys hand open. Didn't look like fun.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 6, 2014)

I searched and couldn't find it. Anybody have a macro shot of a python's 'teeth'; bony ridge? It was once described to me as a skinning machine, opening up the victim so it digests more quickly. The more the victim struggles, the messier things get.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 7, 2014)

The Snark said:


> I searched and couldn't find it. Anybody have a macro shot of a python's 'teeth'; bony ridge? It was once described to me as a skinning machine, opening up the victim so it digests more quickly. The more the victim struggles, the messier things get.


My understanding is the ripping and slashing is primarily for defense and courtship battles, as opposed to feeding.  Retics especially have mouths designed for combat - and this is why I am working on calming my male Sumatran so he stops wanting to eat my face before he has the size to do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 15, 2015)

Some updated pics.

New female green.  She's around 8'.






Afrock






bateater






Sumatran female 






Sanana male.  Really one of my favorites.  Love his colors and pattern.  And he's calming down very nicely.











Kayuadis
Female






male


----------

